# Just got started - HO scale



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been collecting parts here for some time now, and finally built the table and a display for the HO scale that cabledawg designed for me. 

So far, I've picked up an Intermountain Railway NYC F7a/b engine combo, a Bowser Great Northern diesel, several wells cars and spine cars, a Union Pacific box car combo, several other random box cars, a 6 car set of NYC passenger cars that need a refurb, a couple Bachmann Spectrum UP passenger cars, a Bachmann Dynamis DCC controller, all the EZ-track to build the setup (minus a few turnouts), and materials for scenery. I've also picked up a Walthers Modern 3-bay engine stall, and a 3-bay add-on kit to go with it.

Still trying to decide on which turntable to use. I don't think my existing layout plan will accomodate it, but I may have room to make an addition soon.

The layout I'm building is going into an attached garage out our house. I have an extra 36x60 shop behind the house where my car/truck/boat stay, and most of my side business is performed. The attached garage normally holds my wife's Denali and our golf cart. The cart is going out back, and 1 bay of this garage will accomodate the train table. The garage right now is torn apart and a sheetrock finisher is coming tomorrow to repair all the walls. Once he's done, we plan to paint the ceiling, walls, and epoxy coat the floor if I can get the cracks fixed quick enough.

The tables are built from 3/4" MDF. I used 2" staples and wood glue in the assembly. We build speaker boxes this way and they're bullet-proof. The tables will stand on closet-maid cabinets on each corner with legs in the center and backside's. I also built a 6-row display that's a little over 6' long. It's made from teh same 3/4" MDF, and 1/4" masonite. I'm using the same EZ-track from the layout with bumpers on each end, and white LED lighting inside on the bottom of the shelf facing up, so hopefully only a glow will show. I've got the edges covered in wood filler now and still have to sand it down and paint it. I was planning to paint it white, unless there are better suggestions?

On to the pics.....

1 table standing on the next:











both tables laying down:











The display:



















That's all for now. I hope to start moving everything to the attached garage in the next week or so.....


Here's the layout I plan to build:


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice looking layout - loooks like you're gonna have lots of fun.

I really like that display case  I need a few of those


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks 

Pics of the collection I've started. A few members here may recognize these pics.....










































































Coaches that need refurb - not bad for $21.

























UP passengers - looking for more


















Spines and wells cars










































Tankers - just purchased today


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Excellent collection - really like that $21 buy of passenger cars - good deal.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your table looks a bit too small for the planned layout.

I agree they are nice show cabinets.:thumbsup:

Why not extend the outside mainline all the way around?
Off to the right side of the plan.
You have something planned for that space?

Wheres the turn table going to be?

I like the shop, nice and clean.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jonyb,

I like the display case ... you got me thinking about building a larger version for my growing O collection. It's a pretty simple build, judging from your photos. Nice.

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Jonyb,
> 
> I like the display case ... you got me thinking about building a larger version for my growing O collection. It's a pretty simple build, judging from your photos. Nice.
> 
> ...


The display was very simple... Hardest part was designing the spacing and making sure it would all come together and be perfect from shelf to shelf. Building the tables and display, I ripped a full 4X8 sheet of MDF. The frame for both tables and the frame for the display took almost 1 full sheet. The depth of the shelves for the display are the same width as the frame for the tables. Once the frame for the display was built, I cut out the backing from masonite to bring it all together. It worked out pretty well actually. 



big ed said:


> Your table looks a bit too small for the planned layout.
> 
> I agree they are nice show cabinets.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


It is too small Ed, but I'm gonna make some extensions to give the trains a little more room instead of dropping off the cliff. Not sure where the turntable will go, probably on another add-on section. Once these tables are placed and I see how much room i have left, I'll probably throw an extra switch in to turn out to the turntable and engine sheds. 

On the right hand side of the proposed layout, I'm gonna move the single turnout to 4 dead-ends come in with the current mainline. The outermost loop will be extended all the way out to the right side of the layout, but will be elevated to go over the staging area. I'll integrate a bridge, a lake from teh center to the right side going under teh bridge, and some other scenery to help out.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments fellas!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jonyb said:


> The display was very simple... Hardest part was designing the spacing and making sure it would all come together and be perfect from shelf to shelf. Building the tables and display, I ripped a full 4X8 sheet of MDF. The frame for both tables and the frame for the display took almost 1 full sheet. The depth of the shelves for the display are the same width as the frame for the tables. Once the frame for the display was built, I cut out the backing from masonite to bring it all together. It worked out pretty well actually.
> 
> 
> It is too small Ed, but I'm gonna make some extensions to give the trains a little more room instead of dropping off the cliff. Not sure where the turntable will go, probably on another add-on section. Once these tables are placed and I see how much room i have left, I'll probably throw an extra switch in to turn out to the turntable and engine sheds.
> ...


OK it sounds like you have a plan.
I was trying to figure out where the R-table was going in your plan.
Keep us updated.

Nice clean shop.:thumbsup:
Mine looks like that once a year, but not for long.:laugh:


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Everytime I look at the plan, I think of more, or some way to improve.... Once it's on teh table it may never get done. Guess that's the fun of it though 

thanks for the compliments on the shop. I spend more time straightening then working. My friend and I run a side business out of there doing car/marine audio, keyless entry/remote start, lift/lower kits on trucks, and most 12V accessories. Right now is the busy time of the year for boats, and I'm booked until the end of May. Probably wont see my boat until then 

Here's a link to my youtube channel of some of the work I've just finished up. RGB LED's in a wakeboat, and a powerboat. http://www.youtube.com/user/00jonyb00?feature=mhum


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jonyb said:


> Everytime I look at the plan, I think of more, or some way to improve.... Once it's on teh table it may never get done. Guess that's the fun of it though
> 
> thanks for the compliments on the shop. I spend more time straightening then working. My friend and I run a side business out of there doing car/marine audio, keyless entry/remote start, lift/lower kits on trucks, and most 12V accessories. Right now is the busy time of the year for boats, and I'm booked until the end of May. Probably wont see my boat until then
> 
> Here's a link to my youtube channel of some of the work I've just finished up. RGB LED's in a wakeboat, and a powerboat. http://www.youtube.com/user/00jonyb00?feature=mhum



Wow if I saw that as I was flying over the water I would call in a 911 crashed UFO! 
Either that or I would think I was having some kind of a flashback.

Cool disco lights.:thumbsup:

I seem like I clean all the time too, but mine ends up never looking like that for long.:laugh:
It doesn't matter be it the shop, garage, basement or yard, I think there are little evil invisible beings running around messing it up in a few days.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

haha, my partner always junks mine up, so he's the little evil being....


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Picked up a few more for the collection today....


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice pick up - I have that Ill Ctrl - 'cept someone did a crappy weathering on it and I'm trying to clean it up - what a chore


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Picked up a few more for the collection in the last week. Got a DCC DD40AX and 3 more passenger/baggage cars, bringing the total to 5 of the UP coaches......



































Also getting real close to finishing the shop that all of this is going in. All the walls have been refinished, ceiling painted, ceiling fans hung and wired, new lighting hung and wired. Yesterday we put down some epoxy on the floor so as soon as it's dried and cured I'll be building a layout. Progress pics to come.


----------

